# 85 audi 5000 engine trouble



## El Gordo (Jul 4, 2007)

my 5000 died on me the other day, i went over the whole thing,it's gettin spark and gas. now it starts but doesnt want to rev. the last time it did this a wire to the temp switch was broke. my question is, why would that sensor cause the car to run like poo when disconnected?


----------

